# Flounder report 6/7/13



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Started off the night with a steering issue which delayed me 45 min. Started floundering around 10:30. Was almost an hour before I stuck the first one of the night. It started out really slow. 20 to 30 min between flatties. Then around 2 am. They decided it was time to eat I recon. Stuck 5 of the 12 in about 30 min. Smallest one is right at 14". Largest was right at 23". I put a 12oz coke can beside the big boy for reference. 
http://m1294.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/Mike_McDuffie/image_zpsb9bb7b35.jpg.html?o=0
http://m1294.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/Mike_McDuffie/image_zps66e8d687.jpg.html?o=1


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice mess SD !!!


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Tnks bro, was you out last night in Orange beach area?
Thought I saw your boat but not sure. Only saw 2 other flounder Riggs out last night


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I havn't been in a few weeks. I'm having engine trouble right now. Hopefully I can order my part Mon and be back at it next weekend.


----------

